# Where have my babies gone :(



## pixidust (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello everyone

Total noob here and looking for some help if you dont mind  

We got 3 giant African snail babies off my cousin a few months ago and all was well and they were sliming around their tank and eating etc and we could see they were growing ... Its recently got cold and so thought it normal when didnt see them moving about so much ... Well today I clean the small tank out and pick them up and their shells are empty :gasp:

What err where umm hello , where did they go ??? On cleaning the tank 2 earwigs were found amongst the soil , did they eat them ?

They were small , a little smaller than my little finger nail but  I dont know what else could of happened to them


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

pixidust said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Total noob here and looking for some help if you dont mind
> 
> ...


I know nothing of snails but wow.....id be very interested to find out what happened in "the case of the vanishing snails"....i feel like im in an episode of murder she wrote! :gasp:


----------



## ReptileGirl91 (Sep 1, 2011)

They got too cold and died...


----------



## pixidust (Nov 27, 2012)

If they had died wouldnt there be something left ? the shells are cleaned and empty .. they were fine and dandy last week , still eating just not so active which i put down to the chilly weather coming in 

Im sad , me and my girls had one each and were looking forward to watching them grow into slimy beasts


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

When it gets to cold they can go into hibernation and retreat into their shell. if they dont warm up again they can also die. Are the shells actually empty or have they just retreaded into the deap dark depths. 

jay


----------



## Ouija (Nov 13, 2012)

That happened to my snails. The boiler went out in our house when I wasn't there....... and they never came back out of their shells. :gasp:


----------



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

Can't help but feel the earwigs may have finished them off. They probably went into hibernation due to low temperatures or lack of moisture, they do need to be kept quite damp. What were you using as substrate for them? Where did you get the substrate from?


----------



## OhLookItsStuart (Dec 1, 2012)

Like everyone else said they probably got too cold and possibly the earwigs finished them.. strange though. Did you ever find them?:gasp:


----------



## Mrsmcauley (Nov 23, 2012)

I have gals but in the winter they bury themselves to hibernate check ur substrate an ul find them


----------



## warrensark (Aug 23, 2012)

I have GALS, and keep mine in a heated tank - sounds like the earwigs were doing some tidying up for you. 

Many people don't bother with heat mats for snails, but I like to see them moving about - ok, the warmer they are the more they eat, but the more they eat the bigger and quicker they will grow.

Sorry to hear that yours have not made it, would seriously think about getting a heat mat should you think about getting some more, also the coco blocks are really good for keeping moisture in and easy to store


----------



## chrisc (Aug 6, 2011)

put the tank somewhere warm then put the snails on the back's pour water into the holes at the bottom and give the tank a good spray.

if they are still alive within a few minutes of water being poured into the shell they should start to come out


----------



## abisheridee (Feb 27, 2010)

You need this website Keeping Pet Snails and Slugs - Care, species, health and much more...


----------

